# Living without Food and Water



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Two years ago I read the article, posted in the Epoch Times newspaper &#8211; see below.
Nevertheless I still did not find any similar studies conducted by American or European medical experts&#8230;










*&#8220;Study on Yogi Prahlad Jani&#8217;s Fasting Miracles Concludes&#8221;*

&#8220;After 15 days of investigation, India&#8217;s Defense Institute of Physiology and Allied Sciences concluded its study of 82-year-old yogi Prahlad Jani on Thursday, May 6.
Jani, who claims to have lived without food or water since his childhood, was under the close watch of three video cameras 24 hours a day. Researchers conducted various medical tests on him. The research team, consisting of 35 scientists, could not find any evidence that Jani ate or drank anything during the 15 days.
Doctors have not found any adverse effects in his body from hunger or dehydration. They think that yoga exercises may have caused Jani&#8217;s body to undergo a biological transformation. The researchers said tests found that his brain is equivalent to that of a 25-year-old.
In fact, the doctors said that after fasting for two weeks, Jani was healthier than the average 40-year-old, the Daily Mail reports.
When a person fasts, there are usually changes in metabolism, but that was not observed in Jani.
&#8220;Clinical, biochemical, radiological, and other relevant examinations were done on Prahlad Jani and all reports were within the safe range throughout the study. He is healthy; his mind is sharp,&#8221; said researcher Dr. G. Ilavazhagn according to the Daily Mail. &#8220;What is truly astonishing, and something we have no explanation for, is that he has not passed stools or urine. To my knowledge, that is medically unprecedented.&#8221;
Scientists will continue to analyze the results from this study, and it may take two months for them to draw conclusions.&#8221;
From:Study on Yogi Prahlad Jani

*Some basics.*

&#8220;Photosynthesis ( /fo&#650;to&#650;&#712;s&#618;n&#952;&#601;s&#618;s/; from the Greek &#966;&#974;&#964;&#959;-[photo-], "light," and &#963;&#973;&#957;&#952;&#949;&#963;&#953;&#962; [synthesis], "putting together", "composition") is a process used by plants and other organisms to convert the light energy captured from the sun into chemical energy that can be used to fuel the organism's activities.
Photosynthetic organisms are called photoautotrophs, since they can create their own food. In plants, algae, and cyanobacteria, photosynthesis uses carbon dioxide and water, releasing oxygen as a waste product.&#8221;
Photosynthesis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

&#8220;Inedia (Latin: "fasting") is the alleged ability to live without food. The word was first used to describe a fast-based lifestyle within Catholic tradition, which holds that certain saints were able to survive for extended periods of time without food or drink other than theEucharist.[citation needed]
Breatharianism is a related concept, in which believers claim food and possibly water are not necessary, and that humans can be sustained solely by prana (the vital life force in Hinduism), or, according to some, by the energy in sunlight (according to Ayurveda, sunlight is one of the main sources of prana). The terms breatharianism or inedia may also refer to this philosophy practised as alifestyle in place of the usual diet.
The consensus of the scientific community is that "breatharianism" is potentially lethal pseudoscience, and indeed several adherents of these practices have died from starvation&#8221; From: Inedia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*Some interesting videos posted here: *
https://sites.google.com/site/livingwithoutfoodandwater/


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

I don't believe you can go without those things. Particularly water. The 4 days I laid on my bedroom floor; I knew the next day I was going to die. Hosp discharge papers say I was in renal failure. I probably could have gone longer longer without food; but not water.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

A macrobiotic diet will enable you to go for a period without eating. It's also the diet to beat cancer. The book "Recalled To Life" is a good account.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes, there are all sort of cleansing/fasting diets, for promoting healing, however, consuming fluids is usually increased on those diets.

Sadly, I read about a woman who bought into this, tried to live off "sunshine," and her whole family was horrified when she died. I am referring to the long term denial of any water or fluids; that did her in. Correction here: I don't believe she just died of starvation, but probably of dehydration as the body shuts down faster without fluids than without food. Either way, it was actually reported that she died from starvation. Here is the link:

http://sitchnews.com/1002/null

I find the whole thing fascinating, but that saying comes to mind, "Don't try this at home..."

It will be very interesting to read the test results!


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I don't believe you can go without those things. Particularly water. The 4 days I laid on my bedroom floor; I knew the next day I was going to die. Hosp discharge papers say I was in renal failure. I probably could have gone longer longer without food; but not water.


So, what? - More likely, a normal (untrained) person could die from a cardiac event during marathon&#8230; 

Scientists already proved that even normal human body can make vitamin D from the sun, and sun exposure also boosts serotonin levels. 

And some scientists think that during meditation a well-trained yogi could utilize an additional &#8220;food&#8221; from the sun. But now we cannot recognize it due to lack of knowledge of human body and lack of special medical equipments.

&#8220;More and more neuroscientists, like Luders, have started to think that learning to meditate is no different from learning mental skills such as music or math. Like anything else that requires practice, meditation is a training program for the brain. "Regular use may strengthen the connections between neurons and can also make new connections," Luders explains. "These tiny changes, in thousands of connections, can lead to visible changes in the structure of the brain." *Those structural changes, in turn, create a brain that is better at doing whatever you've asked it to do. *Musicians' brains could get better at analyzing and creating music. Mathematicians' brains may get better at solving problems. *What do meditators' brains get better at doing? This is where it gets interesting: It depends on what kind of meditation they do.*&#8221; This is very great question!

*Evidence Builds That Meditation Strengthens the Brain*
Evidence builds that meditation strengthens the brain

*Buddha Boy Secret techniques*
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWnJlNMZgoA[/ame]

*Peter Fenner &#8220;Awakening Unconditional Awareness&#8221;*
https://sites.google.com/site/livingwithoutfoodandwater/


----------



## Ciffer (Sep 13, 2010)

Impressive. Has anyone bothered to ask him how he manages to go without food and water? He might be on to something here.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Sandra Spiess said:


> I don't believe you can go without those things. Particularly water. The 4 days I laid on my bedroom floor; I knew the next day I was going to die. Hosp discharge papers say I was in renal failure. I probably could have gone longer longer without food; but not water.


I know in the past from reading about survival stories, that people can go more than 4 days in the right circumstances but not in Sandra's case! I am very sorry you went through that! It must have been so scary! Renal failure is deadly as you have said and there is nothing to argue with when the tests have been concluded on that. So glad you were saved Sandra!

Boris said in his reply to you:

_"So, what? - More likely, a normal (untrained) person could die from a cardiac event during marathon&#8230;" _ Plus more was said below that statement but I wanted to address that first sentence since the rest of what is posted supports his opinion which I have no issue with, we all have them.

In reference to Boris and his statement above...I care about a story like Sandra's! What does that mean, "So What?" Sandra might have died and is sharing her story in supporting her opinion! No different than you using studies to support yours. I am a firm believer in first hand knowledge, it can save your life! If I believed everything I read and took stock on every study I have heard about...there would be no living with me. It would take me day and night to keep up with the recommendations and the warnings on every detail in my life. 

I will continue eating a healthy diet and drinking water. I agree with Sandra that our bodies need this. I can't explain the one man that does not and I did not see Boris stating he doesn't???... So who else can live that way???? No one I have ever met! LOL

Here is an interesting page that offer info on others that have made the same claim to not drinking or eating. One man in the Himalayans survived 43 days without food but he had water, it was not by choice, he was rescued after being assumed dead. So I am not saying you can not go long periods with out one or the other...I just do not think it wise!

http://mostextreme.org/longest_without_food.php


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I believe it. You just have to have the right proportions of "Hocus" and "Pocus". OR.....as we call it in Tennessee, bull poop.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

romysbaskets said:


> ...Boris said in his reply to you:...


In my statement I just wanted to show, that Sandra&#8217;s story is not related to a trained yogi who knows how to meditate properly.
In addition, I believe in Science:








"Cortical Surface Shown is the lateral view of the right cortical surface. The red circle indicates where the maximum effect occurred. Top: Larger gyrification in 50 long-term meditators compared to 50 well-matched controls. Bottom: Positive correlations between gyrification and the number of meditation years within the 50 meditators. (Credit: Image courtesy of University of California - Los Angeles)"
From:*Evidence Builds That Meditation Strengthens the Brain*
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/03/120314170647.htm

"These tiny changes, in thousands of connections, can lead to visible changes in the structure of the brain." Those structural changes, in turn, create a brain that is better at doing whatever *you've asked it to do*. Musicians' brains could get better at analyzing and creating music. Mathematicians' brains may get better at solving problems. What do meditators' brains get better at doing? This is where it gets interesting: It depends on what kind of meditation they do.&#8221; 
*Eileen Luders, an assistant professor at the UCLA Laboratory of Neuro Imaging,*

And if somebody wants to deny these very powerful statements &#8211; please provide similar studies.

*More studies:*
Chinese Meditation Prompts Double Positive Punch in Brain White Matter
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/06/120613183813.htm

Demystifying Meditation: Brain Imaging Illustrates How Meditation Reduces Pain
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/04/110405174835.htm


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

OK Boris. How long has it been since you ate or drank water? If you "believe" it, you're living it, right? Do you do any useful work or just sit and stare?


----------



## sherry in Maine (Nov 22, 2007)

I believe what Boris is saying is, if you have the know how and practice meditation for many many years, that you can do some stuff that the average person who doesn't practice meditation can't do.

That's his opinion, backed up by some studies.
Maybe it's true? Who knows?
I also know that Sandra's experience is valid.
The yogi's experience probably is valid, but again, who knows? I dont know personally, because I dont know anyone that talented or dedicated at meditation


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

rockhound said:


> .as we call it in Tennessee, bull poop.


I think you probably perfectly defined it there.


----------



## Boris (Nov 18, 2010)

sherry in Maine said:


> I believe what Boris is saying is, if you have the know how and practice meditation for many many years, that you can do some stuff that the average person who doesn't practice meditation can't do.
> 
> That's his opinion, backed up by some studies...


sherry in Maine;

Thank you for your comments. You are completely correct...

Now I'm trying to find out how oyster's eggs that were placed in *distilled* water (without calcium and so on) developed into adult oysters with shell that contains mostly calcium. It's very know fact, but without any reasonable explanation except one - oyster's eggs can "eat" solar light.

Boris Romanov


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Wont be long and we may all have to experience this type of living"GOOD LUCK"


----------

